# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  О роутерах и Wi-Fi в сетях с PPTP VPN от Degunino.net (c)

## Shu_b

(c)Spacesoft




> Помогите выбрать роутер, подходящий для нашей сети


Самый оптимальный вариант, на котором работают все тонкости - это ASUSы Wl-500, Wl-700. (популярен Asus Wl500g-Premium)
Далее идёт недо-cisco Linksys Wrt54 и иже с ними, без знаний линукса - лучше не покупать. (GR не брать вообще - другое железо)
Средний класс (ни то, ни сё) 3комовскиe 3CRWER100-75, 3CRWER200-75, тормозной "интернет-центр" zюхель-p-330w. При наличии прямых рук и удачной партии заводятся и работают, но имеются ограничения в маршрутизации. (в зюхеле строчек порядка 20)
Затем идёт 'секс для нищих' - недожелезки D-link, популярны 824, 524 и 604. Хоть и периодически глючат, виснут, греются, требуют свежей прошивки, имеют всего 8 (живых обычно 7) строчек маршрутизации, но при удачной партии даже работают. С обменом более глючной железки на менее глючную проблем обычно не возникает.
Tак-же следует заметить, что для раздачи *только локальной сети* (без интернета) , или *только интернета* (без локальной сети) подходят практически все не перечисленные тут роутеры.



> Wi-fi роутер и Wi-fi точка доступа, чем отличаются эти 2 девайса?


Точка доступа - по сути просто преобразователь сигнала ethernet в wi-fi.
Роутер же - сетевое устройство со своим WAN-IP и внутренней подсетью, включающий в себя п.1




> как настроить роутер...


Asus WL500 ; ещё про них ; и ещё
Linksys WRT54GL
3com ; ещё про них
D-link DI 524, 604, 804, 824
D-link DIR 100, 300, 400 etc 
Zyxel 330

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

> Затем идёт 'секс для нищих' - недожелезки D-link, популярны 824, 524 и 604. Хоть и периодически глючат, виснут, греются, требуют свежей прошивки, имеют всего 8 (живых обычно 7) строчек маршрутизации, но при удачной партии даже работают. С обменом более глючной железки на менее глючную проблем обычно не возникает.


Видимо, в столице нашей Родины какие-то другие д-линки продают.
Отличное бюджетное решение, для малых офисов и дома. Просты в настройке, неприхотливы, недорогие. Поставили не один десяток различных, а если считать всякие свитчики - сотни. Глючили и требовали замены единицы.

----------


## aintrust

> Отличное бюджетное решение, для малых офисов и дома.


Это сильно зависит от области применения и требуемой функциональности. К примеру, если вам нужно соединение с провайдером по L2TP на скорости, превышающей 10 Мбит/с в обе стороны (а для многих городов, не говоря уже о Москве, это вполне обыденная вещь), плюс нормальная поддержка т.н. DualAccess с маршрутизацией в локальную сеть провайдера, плюс поддержка IPTV, плюс приемлемая скорость передачи данных по Wi-Fi внутри вашей домашней сети, то вы найдете лишь единицы устройств, способных в большей или меньшей степени соответствовать таким условиям. Сами по себе некоторые из железок может и не плохи и вполне стоят своих небольших денежек, но вот их прошивки и саппорт... тут просто нет слов! Почитайте, к примеру, обсуждение роутера DIR-300 (который, по заявленным характеристикам, должен вполне удовлетворять перечисленным выше требованиям) на официальном форуме D-Link (DIR-300 итог...) - узнаете много интересного.




> Просты в настройке, неприхотливы, недорогие.


Вот тут не поспоришь - что есть, то есть... =)

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Да, серия DIR весьма экстравагантна в плане поведения...

----------


## santa13

> Точка доступа - по сути просто преобразователь сигнала ethernet в wi-fi.


а как преобразовывается сигнал ethernet в wi-fi??? :Book2: 
роутер + адсл модем через wan?

----------


## pig

Очень просто - там микрокомпьютер под Линуксом с двумя сетевыми картами: одна Ehternet, другая WiFi.

----------

